# Mobilization of Splenic Flexure with Colostomy Revision



## FLSJarrel (Apr 16, 2012)

Quick question on the add-on code 44139 Mobilization of Splenic flexure.  Can it be coded with 44345 Revision of colostomy, complicated?  Surgeon completely revised a colostomy site moving it to a second site which required him to completely mobilize the splenic flexure.  I know the CPT manual states that 44139 is used in conjunction with 44140-44147, but does anyone know if it can be used with the Colostomy revision code?
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Lujanwj (Apr 17, 2012)

You can only used 44139/44213 in conjunction with specified CPT codes.  If it's done with any other procedure it is consider part of the procedure and/or incidental to.  For example, a total colectomy is going require the hepatic and splenic flexure to taken down in order to remove so there is no extra coding.  In your case, colostomy reversal, it is known that you will probably have to release the splenic flexure to give length for anastomosis so there is no extra coding. 

Hope that helps


----------



## FLSJarrel (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, that does help alot & it makes sense.  I appreciate the info.


----------

